# Hello from southeast texas



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jim. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## xshot1 (Apr 22, 2009)

welcome to AT :welcomesign:


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to at!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

